# Tapered fork adapter for 1 1/8 external headtube



## Honda Guy (Mar 29, 2011)

Since 1 1/8" straight forks are being phased out, I am trying to figure out what I can do to adapt my frame to take tapered forks, as it opens up my selection tremendously and may be my only option to find a new replacement fork if my current one fails or if I upgrade.

I saw something in Pinkbike's all-mountain hardtail picture thread about this, but can't find it now that I'm seriously considering a solution.

Wouldn't it be possible to have a machine shop come up with a lower headset cup that will fit a 1.5 tapered steerer? Can anyone share their experience on this matter?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Honda Guy said:


> Since 1 1/8" straight forks are being phased out, I am trying to figure out what I can do to adapt my frame to take tapered forks, as it opens up my selection tremendously and may be my only option to find a new replacement fork if my current one fails or if I upgrade.
> 
> I saw something in Pinkbike's all-mountain hardtail picture thread about this, but can't find it now that I'm seriously considering a solution.
> 
> Wouldn't it be possible to have a machine shop come up with a lower headset cup that will fit a 1.5 tapered steerer? Can anyone share their experience on this matter?


Maybe? 
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...red-steerers-in-some-1-18in-head-tubes-25275/

Interesting as I will be running into the same issue. No options will make my bike obsolete.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

thickfog said:


> Maybe?
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...red-steerers-in-some-1-18in-head-tubes-25275/
> 
> Interesting as I will be running into the same issue. No options will make my bike obsolete.


No go for me. My Rip9 is like 34mm bore. The 44 is like the head tube on new surly karate monkey and krampus, etc and salsa el mariachi.

Dang.


----------



## JimPz (Jan 12, 2004)

A tapered fork will just not fit your frame, the bottom of a tapered is already too big to fit into a 1/1/8 headtube. You need to either find straight 1 2/8 forks or get a new frame.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

What kind of bike do you have? If you have a frame with a 44mm head tube then you could buy a new bottom cup from a company like Cane Creek that will allow you to run a tapered fork in a standard 44mm head tube. Some companies like Turner still design their bikes around a 44mm head tube. If you're bike has a 34mm or a 36mm head tube, then you're pretty much out of luck.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

They're getting slim, but you can still dig up nice straight steerer forks on the used market. Service parts are also out there. 

Im in the same boat. I just picked up a nice straight steerer revelation... but if this thing dies, its time for a new frame.


----------



## weasy (Jan 13, 2004)

You can still get straight 1 1/8 forks. While they are being "phased" out they are still obtainable. I know Fox still makes them. I just bought a new Fox Float 34 at Christmas from Cambriabike. 

I would recommend putting one on your shortlist and start budgeting as they may be completely out of production in a few years. So get one while you can. You can also keep an eye on classifieds where you do occasionally see them but they are fewer and fewer.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

it works 








Amazon.com : FSA Orbit ITA 1-1/8Inches to 1.5Inches Tapered Headset withTop Cap, NO.9M/CUP/CC/12B/44-A, XTE1664 : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : FSA Orbit ITA 1-1/8Inches to 1.5Inches Tapered Headset withTop Cap, NO.9M/CUP/CC/12B/44-A, XTE1664 : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------

